# Danger!...Bentyl, Donnatal, Lomotil, etc



## Guest (Apr 2, 2001)

The following anti-spasmodics and gi drugs are dangerous and should NEVER be used.atropine, hyoscyamine, scopolamine and phenobabital, AZULFIDINE, BENTYL, chlordiazepoxide and clidinium, dicyclomine, diphenoxylate and atropine, DONNATAL, LIBRAX, LOMITIL...brand names in caps.According to Public Citizen anyway. In their 1993 book "Worst Pills, Best Pills" these commonly prescribed GI drugs were labeled DO NOT USE under any circumstances.Additionally in 1993 Public Citizen petitioned the FDA to ban these drugs. Fortunately (or unfortunately, based on your perspective) Public Citizen was unsuccessful. Good thing Public Citizen has learned its lesson and now publishes all its "research" directly to the media, bypassing the evil and corrupt medical community.Little did I know, that I have a medicine cabinet full of these DANGEROUS drugs.They also categorize Immodium as LIMITED USAGE ONLY. They also believe Immodium is dangerous.Just wanted to remind you of the folks who brought us the Lotronex petition (and ultimate withdrawal) and the new Zelmac petition.Their solution for IBS: one liter of clean water, 1/2 tablespoon of salt, 8 level teaspoons of sugar, to which may be added a mashed ripe banana to provide potassium. GEE I wish I thought of THAT.Clearly Public Citizen is the expert in the IBS field.


----------



## IBS sux (Sep 8, 2004)

What is so dangerous about these drugs? I currently have a prescription for dycyclamine and now yu have me worried. I rarely use it. Immodium is my trusty standby, but apparently I should be worried about that too.I don't have too much time for reading these days with a sick/teething 7 1/2 month old. So could you give me some of the highlights from the book you mentioned?


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

IBSsux, listen to your doctor, not the misguided Public Citizen group. I'm sure your medication is fine.I detected quite a bit of sarcasm i critchie's post.


----------



## IBS sux (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks atp!!I guess I'm just a bit gullible these days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2001)

Look at this disturbing post I found in the archives:"Words cannot describe my anger and sadness at the news of Lotronex being withdrawn from the market. The FDA and Sidney Wolf are out of control! They obviously don't suffer from IBS. This drug has changed my life - guess I'm back to Bentyl and Immodium. YUCK! I have been so ashamed to admit that I have IBS and now it has taken an event such as this to bring me to a support room. God help us all,tommom"Bentyl and Immodium...uh oh!!! Better consult with Public Citizen, they know what your doctor won't tell you. Public Citizen is at the forefront of IBS research. They know it all.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I think this is total and complete BS. My GI told me Bentyl (aka dicyclomine) has been around for years and years and is completely safe for even everyday use.I will not give this article another thought.Stacey


----------



## danik (Apr 2, 2001)

I don't know about who is providing what info about Bentyl. I can tell you my experience with it. I have had severe IBS for 14 years and the only drug, until Lotronex, that my doc would give me was Bentyl. At the beginning with 2 pills a day, up to the end with 8 pills a day...I would get headaches, dizziness, trouble focusing my eyes, as well as my speech slurring. No other changes that it could be attributed to....I was always uncomfortable with the Bentyl. No matter who says what, I feel you need to pay attention to you. Your body will tell you if it doesn't like what you are taking.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

What a crock! Sounds like Public Citizen should change its name to Public Nuisance. Exactly what about these drugs makes them so dangerous? It reminds me of an article I read explaining why you should never drink water, or bathe in it, because it's obviously a lethal substance. It's a known fact that water kills thousands of people every year. (Remember the Johnstown flood?) Moving at high speeds or frozen, it can destroy a ship weighing many tons. (Think: the Titanic.) Water is composed of two known flammable and volatile compounds--hydrogen and oxygen. It's also the main ingredient in disgusting substances such as mud and feces. Convinced?


----------



## fuel90 (Feb 9, 2001)

I would like to give one of these Public Citizen people a nice hard thump in the gut, to show them how we feel so often!!No, I'm not a violent person, but I sure was enjoying life while on Lotronex :-(I can only hold out for future treatment.


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

And my OB/GYN told me Lomotil was so safe I could take it through my entire pregnancy.What a bunch of hogwash Public Citizen is.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Has anyone noticed that this article is from a book published in 1993? Considering it takes a while to get something published, the info is probably from 1992. It's 9 year's old! A lot of things change in 9 years. There's no sense getting ourselves worked up on something that outdated.JeanG


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Critchie,It might be useful to indicate to everyone that you were just spewing verbage from Public Citizen and that you don't actually support their convictions.In any case - you should always talk with your Dr. about any concerns that you have with your medications.Public Citizen has no specific expertise in judging the suitability of medications.Jeff[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 04-03-2001).]


----------



## william brown (Feb 22, 2001)

Critchie--for a moment there, I thought you had turned traitor!! What a laugh!! Great post since it show's PC's not only out of touch, but what their modus operandi is-- Maybe you should give thought to bringing this info to the attention of Janet Woodcock? with quotes to show what crock PC is. Bill


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2001)

You can't set up sarcasm without a "straight" opening.The punchline is what Public Citizen thinks are wrong with these drugs. Anyone want to take a guess?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They are made by drug companies??Seriously..... hmmmmm some of the antispasmodics do put you at risk for heat stroke. Now some people don't want to take Imodium type drugs thinking they may keep the pathogen in, but for IBS there is no pathogen in most people....I'm hoping it isn't the delusion that diarrhea cannot ever be serious as it does kill people from dehydration pretty regularly, but more often in third world countries.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 04-03-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2001)

Good guess, K! I'm sure that is the true reason.Their stated reason is the narcotic effect...not just the dizziness, drowsiness, etc...but that people might become addicted to them like people can become addicted to benzos and pain medications like percoset, demerol, etc. They were worried for the abuse potential.EVERY drug I've every been prescribed for IBS, and I've taken a few, Public Citizen has proposed banning.While it's true that all these drugs have side effects that may or may not be dangerous under certain circumstances..ALL drugs have side effects.Public Citizen wants to live in a perfect world where all drugs, work perfectly and have no side effects. All of us want this perfect world...the reality is the world is not perfect...we can't ban everything that has imperfections. It's not all a big conspiracy.It's a free country and Public Citizen has the absolute right to say anything they want. The only problem is that Public Citizen argues through the media. Without a counterposition Public Citizen's views become the mainstream position. The medical community by nature shuns the media debate.I want perfect drugs and to live in a perfect society. The fact that nothing is perfect is not a reason to give up on everything...you have to give a little to get a little.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Imodium doesn't prevent opiate withdrawl in opiate addicted monkeys, and the one known case of Imodium addiction/euphoria was in a dude that was taking about 160 pills a day. I suspect he was rather constipated from his little adventure, but he did survive to make it to detox. He was taking 40X the maximum recommended dose--and lived!!So far I've seen not addicts from the other drugs, but that could be that they tend to do something seriously bad to you at doses lower than they make you feel good, which tends to greatly lower the abuse potential. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2001)

If it helps I think all the above drugs are perfectly safe when used under the proper medical supervision.I was trying to be sarcastic...clearly I'm an amateur and luckily do not rely on this to make a living.I just wanted to create awareness that at least one organization (the one who's petition ultimately resulted in the withdraw of Lotronex) believes more than just Lotronex and Zelmac are unsafe...they believe that almost all drugs used for the treatment of IBS are dangerous.I see it differently...no drugs are perfect...that doesn't make them dangerous or unsafe as Public Citizen suggests...it just means that they need to be dispensed under proper medical supervision.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I also have that book and if you believe all that is in it, you will never take another pill for the rest of your life. I take 4 Imodium a day, 1-2 Xanax just to keep me off the pot for a few hours. It lets me get out of the house for a while. Danger or not, I cannot stay in the house on the toliet for 24/7 and if Public Citizen lead my life he would probably be on doulble my medicaion.


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Chris,In another posting, you gave us PC's suggested remedy for IBS - sugar, salt and water (can't remember the exact amounts). I'm shocked that PC hasn't written in their book about the dangers of ingesting too much salt (high blood pressure), too much sugar (diabetes) and, well, too much water (drowning and urinary incontinence)! After all, it would take a pound of salt, two pounds of sugar and five gallons of water, per day, to cure my IBS D!! Maybe I need to send them yet another letter on this - dang! Is it possible that they just missed this one! Is someone on vacation over there or what? Get with the program already! And I thought I was done for the day.







Maria


----------

